# Dreist kommt weiter



## dvill (18 November 2008)

> Es liege ein Anhörungsmangel der Ordnungsverfügungen vor, der bislang nicht geheilt sei. Sie habe bis auf wenige Ausnahmen keine Kenntnis der Namen der Verbraucher, die sich bei der Bundesnetzagentur über unaufgeforderte Telefonanrufe beschwert hätten, und könne deshalb die jeweiligen Einverständniserklärungen nicht vorlegen. Die Anrufe verstießen nicht gegen die vorrangigen europarechtlichen Bestimmungen. Die Ordnungsverfügungen seien zudem unverhältnismäßig. Es hätte eine Mitteilung der Daten der Beschwerdeführer durch die Bundesnetzagentur genügt, um unerwünschte Anrufe zu vermeiden. Ihr werde auch ohne Rechtsgrundlage die Durchführung von Gewinnspielen unmöglich gemacht.


Oberverwaltungsgericht NRW, 13 B 1330/08


----------



## Captain Picard (18 November 2008)

*AW: Dreist kommt weiter*

Die Entscheidung der Vorinstanz aus der auch hervorgeht um welches Unternehmen es geht
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2008/kw33/s30914.html
  VG Köln bestätigt Rufnummernabschaltung bei automatischen Gewinnanrufen


----------

